
Homophobia in football, the fan's perspective - reimertz
http://lgbt.forza.football
======
reimertz
I think this is something FIFA definitely should take into account when
deciding what countries that can host these tournaments.

Sadly, FIFA is known to have been corrupt when they voted on the 2018 and 2022
tournaments which might explain why these issues wasn't taken into account.

I hope FIFA now has control of their internal corruption so that they can
focus on what football is really about, connecting people across borders.

------
adderollen
Seeing Russia at 47% and Qatar at only 14% is very sad to see. I work at Forza
Football who made this survey, and during the survey we received app reviews
like this one: "The application is perfect, too bad that ads to promote the
LGBT movement appear " Makes you very sad!

